# Simple, Inexpensive Shop or Cabinet Storage Solution



## Keyser_Soze (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice - a good, economical, quickly installed shortcut to adjustable height shelves. Might pick up a few.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, that is simplicity at its best.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Reminds me of the old CD sides you could buy and install…same idea with allot more spaces


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Simple solution


----------

